# rocephin inj and adm



## jamocca (Dec 23, 2012)

I have e/m code 99213 85025 and 36415 that paid, but code J7050 and 96372 did not, is there a modifier that needs to be added?


----------



## Anu (Dec 24, 2012)

You are using wrong HCPCS code for Rocephin injection. J0696 is the code . J7050 is thecode for normal Saline.


----------



## staceyb1977 (Dec 25, 2012)

99213-25
85025
36415
96372
J0696 per 250 MG

This is the correct way to bill. You need a modifer 25 on the E/M


----------

